
Code Talkers (cartoon) - mattjaynes
http://xkcd.com/c257.html
======
natrius
This isn't related to startups at all. If you want to submit general stuff,
why not do that on reddit?

~~~
bootload
' _... This isn't related to startups at all ...'_

funny but in a way it is. It's got to do with brain structure, patterns and
ideas ~ <http://www.edwdebono.com/debono/berry.htm>

The idea is important to startups where imagination and ideas are paramount.
The theory is developed by Edward De Bono who's hardly an intellectual flake ~
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Edward_de_Bono>

_'... unless you learn to escape from the obvious way of looking at things,
you will not develop new ideas ...'_

So the play on words, puns, cartoons and jokes are just a function of
thinking. Beware of _humourless hackers_. It's a bad sign.

------
bootload
hey matt, thanks for finding this series it's a blast reading.

